# Sutter 300 Trail Dozer



## drew p (Jan 20, 2012)

Saw this at the California Trails and Greenways Conference in Tahoe last week. I am all for narrower trails and hope some land mangers around here pick some up.





































Sutter 300 Single Track Mini Trail Dozer - The Ultimate Trail Building Machine

Sutter 300 Trail Dozer Specs
Engine: Kubota V1505 Turbo
EPA Rating: Tier 3
Fuel: Diesel
Horsepower: 44 HP 3,000 RPM
Type: 4 cylinders
Cooling Medium: Water
Electrical System: 12 volts
Max Inclination, all angels: 30 degrees
Fuel Consumption (Avg): 1.0 Gal/Hr
Transmission
Sauer-Danfoss twin hydrostatic pumps and Auburn Gear 70,000 in. lb. torque hubs

Steering
Dual controls, full hydrostatic, counter rotating

Hydraulics
Gear Pump 11 g.p.m. 2200 PSI triple filtration, 10 micron.

Undercarriage
Make: Berco
Track Frame: Rigid Frame
Track Rollers: 4 Bottom
Shoes per Track: 31
Track Width x Lth: 7" x 48"
Ground pressure: 5.9 PSI

Service Refill capacity
Fuel Tank: 6.5 Gal
Hydraulic Sustem: 19 gal
Crankcase: 6 Qt
Cooling System: 3 Gal.

Frame
2" and 1/2" high tensile steel, unitized with full belly pan, hardened steel pins and bushings, designed for heavy mini dozer servicese.

Miscellaneous
Width: 29.5"
Length (with blade) 8'
Height: 4'7"
Ground Clearence: 4"
Gross Weight (with blade): 4060 lbs
Travel Speed: 0-5 MPH
Max Blade Lift: 11"
Max Blade Drop: 10"
Max Blade Angle: 30 degrees
Max Blade Tilt: 25 degrees


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

*How...*

...much does it cost?

(I know, if one has to ask you probably can't afford it!)

With their proclamation _"Pay for the Sutter 300 Mini Trail Dozer™ in less than one season with the savings realized from decreased labor costs"_ I wonder what the basis is?

I also wonder where the exhaust wound up; the unit in the video has the tip of the pipe not much more than one foot from the operator's head.

Cute machine though.


----------



## Wildfire (Feb 4, 2004)

I checked it out in person at the American Trails Symposium in AZ last month. Seems very well made, it has a 2 inch thick steel belly pan so it has a low CG and is rock solid stability wise. The demo trail they were using it on was on decomposed granite (easy trail building) so I didn't get to see it handle stumps, big roots, or rocks. Looks like a good product. I heard around $62K for price which seems steep when compared to a Ditchwitch SK650 or similar but it looks like it can do more work what with the steel tracks and all. You'd still need to us it in tandem with a miniex in most cases.


----------



## Dave_schuldt (May 10, 2004)

Great tools for the desert but may not work here in western Washington. Check out the web site, they have cool wall and bridge building stuff.


----------



## prooperator (Jan 31, 2007)

I run the larger model (500) here in the southeast and it is an amazing machine but a mini-x is nice to follow up. I would rather sit and operate than stand behind and you can narrow up the trail with the mini. Our trails that are 2 yrs old or older do not look machine cut anymore. Sutter equipment is very reliable and the 300 would not disappoint.


----------



## blum585 (Mar 28, 2012)

"Pay for the Sutter 300 Mini Trail Dozer™ in less than one season with the savings realized from decreased labor costs"

When many trail clubs rely on free volunteer labor I wonder how the labor costs decrease? The pricing seems steep. They still require a skilled opertator. Many clubs may or may not have that person(s). I'm still a fan of the DitchWitch or better yet, the Rogue Hoe...


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

blum585 said:


> "Pay for the Sutter 300 Mini Trail Dozer™ in less than one season with the savings realized from decreased labor costs"
> 
> When many trail clubs rely on free volunteer labor I wonder how the labor costs decrease? The pricing seems steep. They still require a skilled opertator. Many clubs may or may not have that person(s). I'm still a fan of the DitchWitch or better yet, the Rogue Hoe...


That's true as far as it goes. Obviously a lot of clubs don't have much money to pay for machine rentals or professional builders for that matter.

I've used a Ditch Witch and have no reason to suspect it was easier to use or more suited for the job of trail building than the Sutter. However, it was available for rent in my area at the time money became available. I guess that makes me a fan too!

IMO, this is being pitched to pro builders, not clubs or individuals with little or no money to spend. We can dream though.

"...better yet, the Rogue Hoe..." Hmmm, I think I'll part ways with you on that point. I've built trail by hand and by machine. It's a pretty easy call which one leaves me with more time to ride. I'm just not very good at getting other people to pay for rentals.

Walt


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

I wouldn't mind trying a dozer or something like an SK650. To date, all I've built trail with machine wise is a mini-ex. I suspect it's the slowest thing to use machine wise, but when the municipality you're building trail in has one and lets you use it to build trail in their parks, you smile, say thank you, and build trail.


----------

